# The buck stops here



## ro-h2o (Feb 21, 2005)

I have just started watching this show and they were hunting north of the US, in the snow and if I am not wrong over hay at a covered stand. Dont get me wrong when hunting in 3 degere weather hay as bait instead of tinks 69 might be the thing to do, but isnt that like putting out corn in the east durring a poor crop year? How nice would it be to hunt over snow though?! Me being in VA, bye the coast.


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

sooo...whats your question? is baiting bad? each person will have their own views...i think i understood you correctly, saying someone was hunting a stand and had hay underneath to use as a bait? are you sure it was being used as bait and not insulation or camo of the stand? hay provides a mild relief...its what our old cow barn has shoved in all the walls to give them a bit of warmth in the winter.

but anyways, baiting is baiting...everyone has their views about it, when to do it, how to do it, etc. its just the same as hunters running dogs...some people love it and grew up on it...some hate it and don't understand it. but thats a totally different topic we'll stay off of :redface:


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

baiting has good points and bad .... good point .... deer are relaxed and you get to pick your deer and make a nice clean kill ..... Bad .... it helps to spread disease ....... is it sportsman like .... to each and his states choice I say


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

There were several mass die offs in herds a few years ago that were made worse because deer were brought in to bait and it rapidly spread disease. I have feed the deer in my yard from time to time for photographic reasons. Never been a big fan of bait but I'll hunt under natural bait any time. By natural I mean apple trees and the like.


----------



## ro-h2o (Feb 21, 2005)

I have just learned that in Saskatchewan Canada is legal, it is what is call a baiting providence. I was just shocked that on a "hunting show" they would put out bails of alfalfa on top of snow and make a show out of it. Ofcoarse deer are going to flock to food when there is a blanket of 18" of snow. Don't get me wrong if it was the way things are done and I was paying big money to hunt a big buck I would take it in a heart beat but to make a hunting show out of hunting over bait? Regardless the deer they got were true trophies to anyone.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I NEVER used to bait. I used to pot hunt. Find the scrapes, rubs, droppings and deer runs. Set up and wait. I did very well, BUT...a buddy of mine suggested we try baiting and I cal tell you that it worked and worked well.


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

Growing up in Vienna, Virginia my childhood neighbor who lived at the end of our court was named Paul Kickingbird. He was an American Indian with a rich and strongly tied tradition to his distant ancestral heritage. I used to mow their lawn and rake their Fall-scattered leaves and the like, as he and his wife were busy lobbyists for Native American rights on Capitol Hill.

If you’ve ever seen the Kevin Costner movie _Dancing with Wolves_, the celebrated chieftain of the tribe was also named Kickingbird, and he was also my neighbor’s father. I got the chance to meet him, in the flesh, on a number of occasions, along with some of his extended tribal family when they arrived for convenings with Congress. It was really an amazing sight just to be in their company. They arrived at Dulles Airport in full Native American regalia, with moccasin boots, feathered headdresses, and buffalo-hided type shawlings..

I had the once-in-a-lifetime privilege to accompany some of his family on a deer hunt in the Shenandoah Valley some years back as I am not a hunter. I watched in fascination as they tasted the wind, marked the subtly worn trails, tree scrapings, and other oft-overlooked clues before beating a path deeper into the timber on a definite course. I didn’t get to see the kill as I was lingering conspicuously in the back, but I watched as a younger hunter was dispatched forward with silent gesturings and he took down a pretty big buck with a simple hand-fashioned bow and arrow. No compound bow with a sight-friendly scope, nor a shoulder-leveled, high-powered .30-06.; just a generationally bequeathed knowledge that was handed to him from his father's father.


----------

